# Finnish timeattack subaru vid



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Vid that i make on last weekend test day:

YouTube - ‪JN Motorsport Radalle.com 14.5.2011 Ahvenisto Time Attack Subaru‬‏

Hope you like it, remember to use sound 

Juhis
Molsa.pictures.fi


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice video, nice car and nice circuit!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Nice video, nice car and nice circuit!


thanks


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

nice car, whats the full spec? I also run a track impreza.... 2002 model  

As for the video, would have liked to have heard more of the car and less of the music


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

grahamc said:


> nice car, whats the full spec? I also run a track impreza.... 2002 model
> 
> As for the video, would have liked to have heard more of the car and less of the music


Originaly build by Tommi Mäkinen racing and nowadays serviced by Esko Reiners motorsport 

video with engine sound + new modena sequental gearbox. Car is running spare engine and about 440hp. #1 engine is built by cosworth.

YouTube - ***x202a;Motopark 27.5.2011 Time Attack Subaru pari kierrosta***x202c;‏


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

juhiss said:


> Originaly build by Tommi Mäkinen racing and nowadays serviced by Esko Reiners motorsport
> 
> video with engine sound + new modena sequental gearbox. Car is running spare engine and about 440hp. #1 engine is built by cosworth.
> 
> YouTube - ***x202a;Motopark 27.5.2011 Time Attack Subaru pari kierrosta***x202c;‏


Very nice!! Liken the sequential box..... :clap:


----------

